

The world's biggest fund is run by a computer - T-zex
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/personalfinance/investing/10430951/The-worlds-biggest-fund-is-run-by-a-computer.html

======
maaarghk
To those outside the UK - do not take the telegraph seriously. Read the
comments before you read the article.

